# An orange sky after storm.



## RockDawg (Jul 5, 2008)

I took these a week or so ago shortly after a storm.  It was also shortly after sunset.  It was amazing how orange it was.  Looking for some C&C.



1.









2.








3.


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, beautiful colors! :thumbup:


----------



## RockDawg (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks.  What about the compoisition?  I was torn on how much of the trees to include in the shot.


----------



## rmh159 (Jul 7, 2008)

Personally, I'd like to see something besides the sky.  The sky looks beautiful but it feels to me like a background without a subject.


----------



## Mav (Jul 7, 2008)

ooooooooh, very nice!  I love them!  In this case I don't feel that the trees are really adding all that much other than distracting you from what you're trying to see, so I like the composition on #2 way better than #1 or #3.  On #2 the trees are a very nice anchor point to help place you "inside" the photo and is definitely the best one in the series IMHO.  Without an anchor point and just bare sky you can kind of lose your reference and don't know quite what you're looking at as far as scale or size.  So I say #2 is perfect.  Well done!


----------



## RockDawg (Jul 7, 2008)

rmh159 said:


> Personally, I'd like to see something besides the sky. The sky looks beautiful but it feels to me like a background without a subject.


 
I know exactly what you mean. I kind of feel that way myself and was torn about it, but in reality the sky is the subject. 

Also, I had no more than a 5 minute window to capture this. A few minutes earlier and it's just another normal night sky. A few minutes later and it's dark. I literally shot this from the street in front of my house.


----------



## RockDawg (Jul 10, 2008)

Mav said:


> ooooooooh, very nice! I love them! In this case I don't feel that the trees are really adding all that much other than distracting you from what you're trying to see, so I like the composition on #2 way better than #1 or #3. On #2 the trees are a very nice anchor point to help place you "inside" the photo and is definitely the best one in the series IMHO. Without an anchor point and just bare sky you can kind of lose your reference and don't know quite what you're looking at as far as scale or size. So I say #2 is perfect. Well done!


 
Thanks Mav! Being a newb I wasn't sure exactly what to do. I knew that a shot of the sky alone wouldn't have worked very well like you say, but I also realized that the tree line wasn't very compelling either. My fear with #2 though was that I thought it looked like I clipped the tops of the trees and that it appeared almost accidental. Also, I thought the added detail of the trees in #1 & #3 helped give the shots a little, I don't know, something extra. Those were my initial thoughts anyhow. 

I'm glad to get everyone's opinions as hopefully it will help me hone my "eye". Thanks again and I'm open to more comments.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice shots. Cool colors but i to would like to have seen more of the foreground


----------

